# Bolens G174 clutch problem



## gpb_aust

Hi I'm new to this forum, I have a Bolens G174 tractor with a clutch problem.
Major crashing of gears when selecting any gear or PTO, problem has got worse over approx. last 20 hours, If I stop the motor, engage a gear, then start the motor ( with clutch depressed) motor will start & idle OK, The clutch will engage approx. 20mm of the bottom otherwise all works well until I try to change gears,forward/reverse or change PTO speed. Tractor will stall if I release clutch with brake on i.e. clutch does not slip. I have have adjusted the adjustable rod going to the clutch as far as possible , but has not helped.
Local tractor guy was not helpful said I'll never get parts.
I have a fair workshop and have pulled many car engines/gearboxes apart.
1st up I need a GOOD workshop manual, any suggestions?Who can supply parts?
Any info would be much appreciated:


----------



## MBTRAC

The Bolens G174 mechanicals are the same as an an Iseki TX2160/TX1500F - built in the same factory,same HP, gearbox, axles, diffs, pumps, linkage etc- the only major difference is some of the early series to maybe c.1981 use a K75 2cyl Mitsubishi engine whereas the later Iseki's mainly use a KB3 3cyl Mitsubishi.

Any Iseki Dealer in NSW should be able to assist with sourcing parts - usually I source mailorder/remotely parts for my TX2160 from GWS Machinery in Windsor who I can highly recommend - sounds to me your local "tractor guy" is best avoided. 

Consider these tractors have a sliding gear set up so gearchanging should only be done when stationary or at carefully matched revs if you're experienced with a "crash" type box - sounds to me like the gear/thrust carrier bearing may be trashed in your machine on the PTO shaft... no big deal to change as it relatively easy to split these tractors. 

Workshops manuals for the Bolens/Iskei's can be readily sourced from Ebay (US sites) & if required I can probably scan pages of the workshop/parts manuals from select areas once you diagnose the problem. . 

Trust this assists & if you need further details let me know - the Bolens/Iseki's are great little garden tractors & real easy to work on(IMO far better than small Kubota's which I also own)


----------



## flyer

A common problem with these tractor clutch systems is that the release lever arms get ground down to the point that no amount of adjustment will fully release the clutch disk from the pressure plate resulting in the symptoms you are experiencing. I've replaced mine with the same issues your describing. There are many threads on this sight and others explaining the same issue with these tractors.

Dont give up hope! Service manuals can still be bought and parts, though not abundant, can still be found. Ebay actually is a great source to find parts. Jeff Cube with his store on Ebay has lots of cluth parts. Below is a partial list of parts suppliers for Iseki / Bolens;

Rainbow Distributors Inc. (only distributor of new Iseki Equip. in USA))
1612 Kahai Street
Honolulu, Hawaii 96819
Phone: (808) 841-6203
Fax: (808) 847-1623
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"
Website: "http://rainbowdistributors.com/Tractors/tractors.html"

Homestead Tractor
22311 Bear Valley Road
Apple Valley, California 92308
Telephone: 760-240-1062
Fax: 760-240-1126
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Sheaffer's Town & Country Tractors Inc.
320 Palmyra Road
Dixon, Illinois 61021
Telephone: 815-284-3226
Fax: 815-284-5050
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Southern Global Tractor
230 North Magnolia drive
Wiggins, MS 39577
Toll-free: 866-742-5748
Telephone: 601-928-7491
Fax: 601-528-9312
Email: "mailto:[email protected]"

Sonny's Farm & Home Supply
1733 N 200 W
Portland, Indiana 47371
Phone (260) 726-2808
Website: "http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/index.htm"

Valley Power Products, Inc.
3646-5 Aerial Way Drive,
Roanoke, Va. 24018
can supply new and used parts for the Mitsubishi engines used on some of the models. also sell manuals for the Bolens versions, from 15 to 27 hp. Call 800-609-5110, "mailto:[email protected]" or
They sell parts and manuals for Satoh/Mitsubishi tractors. 540-345-9650

Monarch Products
Glow plugs and spark plugs, with cross references by manufacturer, engine number, and tractor model.
1-888-800-9629
"http://www.sparkplugs.com"


Bolens suppliers in the USA

Bobby Bruneau at the Bolens Boneyard in Charleston S.C. 
All Bolens parts but really strong in Large Frames. 
(843) 889-8377

Bob Fenn at Horizon Equipment in Dunstable MA
Fast shipping on Bolens parts orders.
Very knowledgeable and willing to help. 
[email protected] 

Don & Pete Duff in Thurmond NC 
Super Eaton Hydro knowledge and good with Wisconsin engines too. 
336-874-7730 
[email protected]

Richard Show (aka Blackjackjake) in PA
Good all around source for Bolens parts and attachments, VERY fair pricing.
[email protected] 


Ray's Mower Shop in PA. 
Good inventory of Bolens parts. Very knowledgeable. 
Call Gloria or Noah at 610-367-2078
[email protected]

Richter Power Supply in CA 
Wisconsin Engine Parts 
800-248-6476

Sweigard Bros. in Halifax, Pa
Bolens NOS parts inventory
[email protected]
717-896-3414

Outdoor Distributors 
Click on 溺TD parts, then enter the Bolens part number.
Lawn Mower Parts Snow Blower Parts and more Outdoor Distributors - Lawn Mower Parts 

Plano Power in Plano, TX
Good source for Wisconsin parts.
(972) 423-5220
[email protected]

Milaca Lawn and Garden in Milaca, MN
Very Good source for Kohler Parts and Parts Lists
http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp
Click on the 撤arts Look-UP box
then click on the Catalogs box and click on the drop-down list.

Jim Perlik for Bolens/Iseki Diesel Parts
[email protected]

Sheaffer's Town & Country Tractors Inc. seems to be able to get parts when I need them. I believe he carries service manuals too. Check around, I'm sure you"ll find what you need.

Good luck! Let us know how things work out!


----------



## gpb_aust

thanks to MBTRAC & Flyer for your response, I haven't managed to get a manual yet, but have started anyway. should access the clutch in about another 1to 2 hours will let you know what I find,


----------



## gpb_aust

I've accessed the clutch, I think the problem is what was described by Flyer I will try and attach a photo. not sure what it should look like, any comments welcome


----------



## flyer

yep, thats exactly what happens with the clutches on these tractors. The release levers get worn down to a point where the clutch can no longer be adjusted. When this happened to mine, I found that all I needed to replace was the pressure plate, as you have pictured, and the release bearing. The clutch disk was still actually in great shape so I just reinstalled it. saved a few dollars that way. 

Fortunately for you the parts you will need are still fairly easy to locate. You may just start with ebay, i've seen these parts listed there just recently! Good luck, let us know how things work out!


----------



## gpb_aust

Thanks, didn't look good, MBTRAC recommended a locale dealer not far from me for parts, I'll try him tomorrow. If he can't help then "jeffcube" on Ebay appears to have parts.
The job so far was fairly straight forward, took about 6 hrs.
Thanks for your help


----------



## gpb_aust

New clutch fitted, took about another 7-8 hours to complete the job, all fairly straight forward, I turned up a clutch aligning tool out of a piece of 2" pvc, Glad I did it my self and didn't pay the $1600 + parts quoted by a locale guy.


----------

